# Rays Volk G25



## Greg_STL (Feb 20, 2013)

After a long wait, my G25 wheels have arrived. I ordered the first week of January. 










They are 19x9+48.










I ordered both the stock silver caps and a set of black caps. I think the black caps will look good with the black TTS brake calipers and my black car paint.










The best part ... 19.4 lbs per wheel.


----------



## 13ttaz (Apr 30, 2013)

Nice looking wheel! :thumbup:


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

cant wait to see them on the car!!


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

The weight...  That is FANTASTIC!!
The offset... Perfect!
The color... Striking
The design... Flawless
My reaction... Jealous as hell!!


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

great set of wheels. Rays makes a great product.


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

I waited over half a year for my Volk G25's to come in (formula silver w/ black clear) and eventually gave up and got my money back.

Delay, after delay. :banghead:

I am so jealous!!! :thumbup::thumbup:



P.S. These are mercury silver, correct?


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

Pretarion said:


> The weight...  That is FANTASTIC!!
> The offset... Perfect!
> The color... Striking
> The design... Flawless
> My reaction... Jealous as hell!!



I agree on all points!

Only way these wheels could get ANY better is if they were 57.1 hub.


----------



## primetime21 (Feb 14, 2013)

WOW! Very very nice! I'm shopping for wheels now myself... Leaning toward the Superforgiata's... Would you mind sharing cost? PM if you don't want to make public... Thanks!


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)




----------



## bull30 (Jun 15, 2008)

Great looking wheels with the right offset  From what information I can gather they run in the range of $950.00 each


----------



## 13ttaz (Apr 30, 2013)

311-in-337 said:


>


That sho is purdy!!!


----------



## Greg_STL (Feb 20, 2013)

The wheels are mercury silver but I ordered the formula silver (really looks black) caps as well. There is a third color as well, it's a color shifting color called prism something or other. 

I ordered Michelin Pilot Super Sport tires from tire rack last night and they will be here tomorrow. Got to love Tire Rack. In 255/35R19 they run 24 lbs so I should be at 43.4 lbs a corner tire/rim. My stock TTS twin spokes and tires are 55.6 lbs. On my scale at least that is 12.2 lbs per corner in savings.










I bought them through Ravspec. I have bought other things from them in the past and made contact through a Subaru forum. Need Japanese wheels go to a Japanese car forum... They were just shy of $900 per rim. I also paid extra for the second set of center caps. Not cheep at all but I had a set of Volk GT-Cs on my last car that I loved. These G25s are even more impressive up close. 










That small feature directly above the machined VR is a through hole to lighten the wheel. Every photo I had seen made it look like a dimple but it is actually a hole drilled all the way through. I also love that you can see the tool paths in the machined lettering. Very cool details....


----------



## Greg_STL (Feb 20, 2013)

Tires installed and I didn't quite save 12.2. The combo is 44.4. My only guess is that the stems, wheel weights, and frankly air under pressure does the final pound. Still 11.2 lbs per corner is still good.










My car needs a wash, it's sprinkling out, and the tires still have all the schmutz from install - but here is the money shot.










They look good but need black lug bolts. I ordered some and they should be here Wednesday.


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

looking fantastic.
Can you take a pic of ho far it comes to the outsidde of the wheel well?


Greg_STL said:


> Tires installed and I didn't quite save 12.2. The combo is 44.4. My only guess is that the stems, wheel weights, and frankly air under pressure does the final pound. Still 11.2 lbs per corner is still good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Greg_STL (Feb 20, 2013)

Not the best pic. They are the same size tire and width rim as stock just with a 48 offset instead of the stock 53. The rims and tires are 5mm outboard. It is noticeable but they still inside the fender.










Is that what you wanted to see?

In case anyone cares there is a huge clearance to the front caliper. I haven't measured but it looks well over an inch.


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

Great timing. I just picked up a set of 18x9et46 and was wondering how close I will be to the fender with 255/40/18's. Looks like it will be close but I may clear. Are you lowered at all? Any rubbing?

Wheels look great BTW!


----------



## Greg_STL (Feb 20, 2013)

MSS springs but that did not really lower any. I have not had any rubbing yet but I have not pushed hard yet. AutoX next month will tell....


----------



## Greg_STL (Feb 20, 2013)

One last picture: Mevius black lug bolts.


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

Are you tired of them yet? Lets trade.


----------

